# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Metal laundry tub not flush to wall

## Shanegray

Iv retiled my laundry floor and have hit a bit of a stump. The wall is square but the floor slopes away. Before I pulled the old 15cm sq tiles up the floor sloped away from the walls toward outside door wen I sat a spirit level on the floor
I could secure the cabinet to the wall only itll have a 7mm gap on the front bottom to have to silicone or I could leave it on the floor and fill the back cabinet top gap to the wall with silicone only cabinet n tub wont be sitting level  
The new tiles are layed and grouted I dont wanna have to pull them bk up to grind the original screed bk to flatten it. Id rather pack the cabinet up n use silicone if I can  
Iv stuffed up somewhere using these larger 30cm tiles Id appreciate any ideas to try make this work. I thought about a leg adjustable flat pack cabinet but its just gonna get costly finding a benchtop n drop in sink n then get rid of this metal cabinet   
Thanks legends

----------


## Bart1080

Hey Shane, 
Could you re-clarify a couple of points? 
You said the wall is square and the floor slopes away - Yes?
So if the cabinet was secured to the wall, wont the cabinet be sitting level (at the top)? 
If so, you could put some packers are the bottom and run sealant right around the sides and bottom....and its likely no one would notice.  Also, isn't there a lip at the back for wall tiling to go over?

----------


## Shanegray

You just answered my question mate thanks for that, yes those points are clarified and there is a lip there for tiling only I want to install a mixer tap to 1 of the washing machine drain holes at back of the stainless sink if possible. Im not sure if thats a good idea putting a mixer tap there if Im tiling over the lip 
Thanks mate for the reply

----------


## Bart1080

If its secured in place correctly, will be fine.  I've a metal tub set up just like this with the mixer tap in one corner of the tub.  Been there for 7 years and works well.

----------


## Shanegray

Thats good enough for me
Thanks legend

----------

